# Random pictures from my phone



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Bathroom ground work with Liberty PRO370









1" Main and flooded crawl space. HO said he had a plumber few months ago fixing it.









Repair









Pinhole leak 3/4"









Repair


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Can't see the pic s. !!!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

C/W Drain









Ground work 









Rough-in of the above G/W


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Now?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. Cool pics. Y did you paint the PVC black??? Lol. Jkn. Looks good. Bad copper or bad water. Lots of holes. Circ line??


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Not a circ. line. 3/4" Type M, Hot water line. I don't see too many pin holes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

M. Wtf. That's bs. Note code here. Or ther hu??


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Trim out of the above addition bath.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> M. Wtf. That's bs. Note code here. Or ther hu??


Type M is code here, as long as its Resi and above ground.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice looking repair on the copper..... the other plumber's repair was terrible. He had almost no solder on the inside of the 90. From the looks of his 'repair', I bet he was not even a plumber.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

This pic proves that even 60 years ago there were people who said, "anyone can be a plumber, all you do is just put stuff together." 

I had someone tell me that once. ;-)

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

G/C Plumbed the whole house. HO was surprised that inspector failed it. 
Called me out to fix it. Gave him a bid to Redo all of it, and obviously did not get the job.


















2nd Floor bath.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

.....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rusak said:


> G/C Plumbed the whole house. HO was surprised that inspector failed it.
> Called me out to fix it. Gave him a bid to Redo all of it, and obviously did not get the job.
> 
> 2nd Floor bath.


In Soviet Russia... Ah hell, I got nuthin'.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

U666A said:


> In Soviet Russia... Ah hell, I got nuthin'.


In Soviet Russia floor joists move out pipes way


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

rusak said:


> G/C Plumbed the whole house. HO was surprised that inspector failed it.
> Called me out to fix it. Gave him a bid to Redo all of it, and obviously did not get the job.
> 
> 
> ...


Did he fail for having the writing upside down? :thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

That guy's got some skill, just not plumbing! What makes these GC's think they can pass inspection. Here you only see them trying that stuff out in the county were there's no inspections.

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Freaking notch johnson on the joists. I like the ebony and ivory look on the pipework.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Glad it wasn't a plumber that did it. 

People are stupid about plumbing. I've seen some jacked up stuff, it's like are you kidding me people its not just through stuff together with what ever you feel like. I had a job they ran their propane service in PVC. Then they broke it with the lawnmower. Wanted me to patch it. Hex no 
Sorry to rant that stuff just pisses me off


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Good pictures. I remember the bosses son had a sanitary tee on its back once in the slab. He still gets **** for it. The 2 90s with the close make up is unbelievable.


----------



## 778 Plumber (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats one fubar'd joist


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi guys, I'd like to update my thread.

Before








After

















Glass acid waste before








After repipe


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

ground work


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rusak said:


> G/C Plumbed the whole house. HO was surprised that inspector failed it.
> Called me out to fix it. Gave him a bid to Redo all of it, and obviously did not get the job.
> 
> 
> ...


PVC OR ABS who cares it alls glues the same right ? lmao :whistling2:


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Pull up on this one and don't get pissed off, bet ya couldn't hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like a meth lab


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I know a meth lab when I see one : )


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

spcwaters said:


> Pull up on this one and don't get pissed off, bet ya couldn't hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



People live like this in America?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Michaelcookplum said:


> People live like this in America?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah, rough way to live. Makes you appreciate what you have.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

lots of places right here on American soil that people live like they are in a 3rd world country...the media and politics keep it hidden from our eyes...so you give to all the scams that claim to help 3rd world countries...


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

It's not a scam it's an underclass of people.
Which a certain political party needs to incur votes and retain power.

Yet this same party controls our media, 
50 million in poverty
90 million out of the work force
45 million on food stamps/welfare


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> It's not a scam it's an underclass of people.
> Which a certain political party needs to incur votes and retain power.
> 
> Yet this same party controls our media,
> ...


that would be the demacraps....


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Bingo


----------

